# Qashqai at 19k first engine detail



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

No water / pressure cleaner used
Using the basics, wiped down all painted areas and sprayed with Maguires NXT quick detailer, Back to black on plastics and rubbers buff up all bright work and wipe all surplus lacquer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

looks nice and tidy (Y) did you polish any of the metal ?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i feel like ive seen this photo before :lol:

you know my thoughts bowler. top job mate :thumb:


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Disco_sam said:


> looks nice and tidy (Y) did you polish any of the metal ?


No chemical used on the shiny bits just buffed up. giving it a couple of weeks to see how the shine as kept up, may look into products specially for the engine sections but happy with initial result.


----------



## TheRealStig (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks good mate


----------

